# Battery Replacement Advice 25rss 6v Vs 12v



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

Hello all!

I've got a 2003 25RSS that's having issues with it's batteries. The batteries are 24 months old (SRM-24/550CCA Marine RV deep cycle), they have been charged frequently, with the trailer charger, all terminals are clean with good connections and the battery cells are full of water. They were drained down to nothing once or twice. OK here's the problem: The batteries are fully charged, I check the level the next morning and there at 2/3 level. I've installed a 1500 watt inverter and switch to remove it from the load when not in use, well I get a low voltage alarm if I try and make coffee the following morning after a fell charge... Sooooo are my batteries going bad, I didn't have this problem last year... If that's what everyone feels then do I replace the current batteries with the same type or buy larger 12V batteries or convert my battery configuration to a 2 6 voly battery setup. Please let me know what you think, I leave for a two week trip this Saturday.

Thanks in advance,
Casey


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have the same trailer...but have 2-6 volt batts.
Mine have a couple seasons on them...and are performing like new yet. I keep the levels topped off, and never run them too low.

Charging with the converter can cook the water out quick. Keep a close eye on that.

I also don't rely on the trailer's gauges much. Maybe you can stop by somewhere and get them tested to be sure.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You did'nt really say how many batteries you have now, But I'm assuming you have two.
Two 6 volts will prolly give you about the same capacity as the batteries you've been using. The difference will be that the 6 volt units are a little more tolerant of of discharging and recharging.
Considering that you can get two 6 volt batteries at Sams club for like 49 bucks apiece or something like that, I'd say go for them.

Two years out of your old ones is not bad when running an inverter considering that they are not true deep cycle, but rather "Dual purpose" batteries.
The CCA listing on them is a tip off to that.

The 6 volt units are "True" deep cycle batteries and will prolly last a few more years.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

A few things you noted are items that won't promote long battery life. Those are; charging with the on board charger - since they don't do a good job conditioning the battery and letting them draining them very low. Those items could be the cause. The other thing you'll find is the coffee maker type of appliance will really drain a battery fast. Have you looked at one of those new Coleman drip makers?

Now as for your solution. In most cases two 6v batteries will give you more amp hours compared to two 12v batteries. They are also better designed for deep discharges compared to their 12v cousins. Both Trojan and Interstate make good 6v batteries for this type of application. If you go with 12v again make sure you get two Group 27 batteries, not the Group 24. I would also highly recommend getting a good battery charger, you can pick up ones at Wal-Mart and most automotive stores for around $40.

The other thing to consider would be to get a small, like a 1000w generator to run your 110v appliances rather than draining your batteries trying to run them. This of course would be the most expensive option, but might be something to consider.

While we at it, I would recommend reading this site, The 12volt Side of Life as it can be a great learning resource when it comes to living on battery power.

Have fun & Happy Camping!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When you said you ran them low did you mean water level or voltage level?? Also when topping up with water did you use distilled water?

If the plates were ever exposed (low water) or you added tap water you most likely have dead batteries.

Replace them with a pair of 6 vdc batteries or upgrade to group 29 or 31, 12 vdc Deep Cycle (not dual cycle) and you will be fine.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

I had the dealer change out the 1 12v I got with the trailer for 2 6v ( had to pay for the 2nd one). I think the 2 6's give you significatly more time. I had problems finding a battery box to fit them because they are much taller than a 12. Someone here suggested that I cut the bottom out of another box and slip it inside my older box. It worked great. If you don't do this the lids don't fit. In my searches for boxes I found that they were only available for 2 batteries which of course will not work on our set ups. Your cover will touch the box a little but I have not found it to be a problem. One other thing you will need to do is locate someone who sells a strap that will lift the batteries out of the box since they do not have a "clamp on" terminal. The strap has 2 hooks that fit the ears on the battery. Just say you have golf cart batteries and they wil know what you want. Boy are they heavy...they will add weight to the tongue along with the 60# of propane it makes the sway control work great.

Ray


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you want a taller box for the 6 vdc batteries look for a box listed to fit Group 31 12vdc batteries. Wally World carries them for about $10 each.


----------

